# Linksys WPC54g driver available

## malcolmG54

Searching for winmodems drivers I came accross just released 54g drivers at

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers.

It works with existing windows drivers bcmwl5.sys and lsbcmnds.inf which you have copy over to linux partition.

30-day license to run it is also required (no word what after 30 days?)

Since, I am still in process of compiling my stage3 gentoo distfiles I would appreciate if anyone with working system describe their experience.

Malcolm

----------

## deribin

Where can I get the  *malcolmG54 wrote:*   

> Searching for winmodems drivers I came accross just released 54g drivers at
> 
> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers.
> 
> It works with existing windows drivers bcmwl5.sys and lsbcmnds.inf which you have copy over to linux partition.
> ...

 

Is lsbcmnds.inf really necessary? where can I get it?

I already have module, but received the followed error when I'm trying to  set up network interface:

```

root # ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Disk quota exceeded

root #
```

what does it mean and how to solve it?[/code]

----------

## deribin

```

root # ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Disk quota exceeded

root #
```

what does it mean and how to solve it?

It's working! 

Just got the "Trial key" from www.linuxant.com

Only one question usn't clear -- what I'll do after the 30 days trial?

----------

## malcolmG54

Great news. I have to wait couple more days to try it.

bcmwl5.sys and lsbcmnds.inf are part of this package

ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/wpc54g_driver_utility_v1.21.zip

----------

## modnemo

What packages / kernel configs do you need to get this working? Does the newer driver work with the card? The wrapper loads the driver for me but when i run iwlist or iwconfig it says "no wireless extensions".  I have the IP address assigned statically in my conf.d/ script.  I emerged the wireless-tools library, and recompiled my kernel with wireless support.  Any hints?

Erik

----------

## januszt

Since there is a great number of tutorials on wireless pc card-setup I just share my first rough experience with this card setup. Hopefully Ill find some time over the weekend to iron out my issues setting up this wireless card.

I decided to go with 2.6.0-test3 kernel because I own Compaq 2100 series laptop and want to use many neat features it provides. In the process I also learned that scsi.h in the kernel treee needs to be modified by replacing all instances of U8 with U_int8_T. Otherwise emerge pcmcia-cs will fail. Also this kernel needs new version of modutils.

1.I couldnt get the green light on the card to power on when pcmcia compiled as modules. 

	Cardctl status should display the card status

2. I compiled the driver using make install and  bcmwl5config

    At this moment I had a working module I could display using lsmod

3. Next step involves final configuration by pointing browser 

   to http://127.0.0.1:18020 and following instructions 

or as an alternative copying lsbcmdns.inf and bcmwl5.sys

  to /var/lib/bcmdriverloader and executing 

	bcmwl5config license

It is important that you have valid license otherwise you get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Disk quota exceeded  when trying to bring up the eth1 interface

4. I edited /etc/conf.d/net to include my static IP and gateway  info  

5. I added pcmcia to boot level by typing  rc-update add pcmcia boot

pcmcia supposedly would bring my eth1 interface during boot process but for some reason it wouldnt, so I ended-up making symbolic link in /etc/init.d ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1 and adding it default level

rc-update add net.eth1 default

ifconfig would now display my eth1 interface but route would show no default gateway for eth1

I added gateway manually route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth1

iwconfig would show now my eth1 with all this info as wireless extension. I was hoping that it would n register my card with an AcessPoint (AP) which I setup temporally to broadcast my SSID, but not such luck. 

Finally, when I typed iwconfig eth1 essid mywirelesSSID AP mac address show-up in iwconfig printout and I was able to use internet.

If anybody knows a better way to perform above steps or see any mistakes please reply to this topic.Last edited by januszt on Wed Oct 22, 2003 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## modnemo

So I realized my problem may have been with a faulty gentoo install...lets just say I had a very strange setup that was migrated from a vmware disk image.  Anway, I got it to work like this:

1) Install Gentoo 1.4 

note: i used a stage3 grp install becasue i had no internet until i got wireless working

2) emerge wireless-tools

note: not sure if order matters, but i had this installed first

3) make the bcmwl5driverloader

4) copy the .inf & .sys files to /var/lib/bcmwl5driverloader/

5) run bcmwl5config

6) iwlist scan

note: use this to locate your essid

7) iwconfig ethX essid "YOUR ID HERE"

make sure your ethX setup is taken care of as well

ethX btw is your ethernet device (i.e. eth0, eth1, etc.)

----------

## januszt

I edited my original message 'cause I sent accidentally only half of my post and my question relates to second part of my post.

Did you find a way to register your card with AP automatically without using

iwlist scan ?

Thanks.

----------

## echo6

Am I missing something here!?

This driver is for Windows right ?   I have a Fujitsu Lifebook notebook with Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02),  which I understand is what Linksys uses.   How can I get this driver to work under Linux?

----------

## ponyboy31

Look at this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=98204&highlight=linuxant

chris[/url]

----------

## malcolmG54

There is new version available (1.21) which claims to fix numerous issues as well to support

D-link  DWL 510

Changelog is pretty long. Worth a try.

----------

## modnemo

There is a useful command while setting up the new version...sometimes after you up load your drivers and valid liscense it doesn't accept them or says it can't load the driver...you need to (as root) type:

```
dldrstop
```

this will reload the driver and ( at least for me ) accepted the new .sys and .inf files.  

------

erik

----------

## echo6

I got it working under 2.4 but has anyone got this working under 2.6 kernel?

----------

